# Super Museum Metropolis, Illinois



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

On a prime street corner just north of Superman Square (and somewhere metaphysically between Earth-2 and Bizarro World) stands the Super Museum. It's the go-to destination -- after the Superman statue -- in Metropolis, Illinois, *hometown of Superman*.

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2091


----------



## Mirabilis (Jun 13, 2014)

I am a Superman fan!  and it is only $5 to get in?  can't beat that.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I am a Superman fan!  and it is only $5 to get in?  can't beat that.


A Super deal!


----------

